
Google releases closed source VS Code plugin - mfer
https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/cloud-code-vscode/blob/master/LICENSE
======
basil-rash
This is of course in contrast to Microsoft, who releases their Azure plugins
under the MIT License [1][2][3] etc

[1] [https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode-
azureappservice/blob/mas...](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode-
azureappservice/blob/master/LICENSE.md) [2]
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items/ms-
azuretools.vsc...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items/ms-
azuretools.vscode-cosmosdb/license) [3]
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items/ms-
azuretools.vsc...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items/ms-
azuretools.vscode-azurefunctions/license)

~~~
int_19h
Most Microsoft VSCode plugins are open source. If you click on details in the
extension marketplace, you'll see a lot of GitHub URLs:

[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/publishers/Microsoft](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/publishers/Microsoft)

And perhaps most ironically in this context:

[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode-go](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode-
go)

------
lucasmullens
It's "VS Code" not "vs. Code". That makes it sound like it's closed source
versus code.

~~~
Tomte
That was certainly correct when submitted. Hacker News silently rewrites
submission titles, in order to fight clickbait (and to correct common
mistakes, I guess).

Unless you re-check and verify your submission title when redirected to
/newest, you will never know.

~~~
mfer
I updated/fixed it. Something other than myself changed it.

------
pennaMan
So Google releases a closed source library for an open source Microsoft
product? You can't make up jokes this good.

~~~
skybrian
There is nothing strange here. Google has both open source and proprietary
software. Source is not available for nearly all of Google's websites.

------
numbsafari
I’m not liking this. With all the shenanigans of companies like Kite, doing
funny things with people’s code, I’m not keen on closed source tools from
cloud companies. I realize my code gets uploaded to Google anyway, but this is
just uncomfortable.

------
fabricexpert
Why is this on GitHub if there’s no source?

~~~
kyrra
For the issue tracker.

~~~
fabricexpert
Is there really nothing better?

~~~
StudentStuff
There are better issue trackers, but the target market almost certainly has a
Github account, and is searching for things on Github (rather than Google).
Hence not hosting it on Gitlab or Bitbucket.

------
dragonwriter
CONTRIBUTING.md [0] is odd given the LICENSE and, even moreso, absence of
available code in the repo. They ask for PRs and CLAs, but... how?

Huh, digging more, it _used to have_ an Apache 2.0.LICENSE file. Wonder what
the story is.

[0] [https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/cloud-code-
vscode/blo...](https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/cloud-code-
vscode/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING.md)

------
resoluteteeth
Well, in 2019 I guess Microsoft is the new Google and Google is the new
Microsoft.

------
0xDEEPFAC
One more reason not to support Google I guess. I don't understand the appeal
of VS code anyway - its nothing but a slow Electron thing. Notepad++ and
Sublime blow it out of the water.

~~~
alexeldeib
VS Code has great debug integrations. I used to be fully on sublime, then I
dabbled in Atom and VS code because I liked the aesthetic and value that in
something I have to stare at all day.

The debug integrations in VS Code were what hooked me. Very clean, extensible,
and they work. It's certainly what won me over compared to Atom.

~~~
adrianhel
Just curious, I've briefly tried JetBrains and VS Code, and to me, VSC just
seems like a worse IDE. Why not just use a good IDE instead?

~~~
beart
You _briefly_ used both of these and found JetBrains to be _personally_
better, then follow up by asking why not just use a "good IDE?"

The simplest response with a similar level of effort is - I disagree with you
and find VS Code to be an effective IDE.

~~~
adrianhel
Valid point. :)

